# POC Jetties; 10/23/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fins braid workout! 11 bulls and 3 drum between 40-47", by lunch time. These folks were whooped. Had a lot of fun with this family, hope to see them again.

Only dates left open for jetty trips are Nov. 6-8


----------

